# Advice On Sea-Gull Please



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

I've been reading this section a bit and I'm rather taken with the Sea-Gull brand - but need advice. Seaeched around the web and came across this one:










Any coments at 129 is it good value


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

sparky the cat said:


> I've been reading this section a bit and I'm rather taken with the Sea-Gull brand - but need advice. Seaeched around the web and came across this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say go for it. It has ST19 range movement inside and I've only heard good things about them. Besides it's a fabulous looking watch!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

discordianist said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > I've been reading this section a bit and I'm rather taken with the Sea-Gull brand - but need advice. Seaeched around the web and came across this one:
> ...


Yes I agree - but the strap would need to go. Have to see what the shipping and imports costs will be - most probably end up doubling the price :furious:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

sparky the cat said:


> discordianist said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


If it's the remake of the Army model '63, then the strap would be appropriate...

They are cracking watches; wish I'd never sold mine - if you have a source I'd appreciate a PM.

Cheers.


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

> If it's the remake of the Army model '63, then the strap would be appropriate...
> 
> They are cracking watches; wish I'd never sold mine - if you have a source I'd appreciate a PM.
> 
> Cheers.


PM'd


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

I own one and love it. I don't mean "like it"...I mean "love it". I'll never sell it.

That said: there have been some quality control issues, mostly to do with the tightness of movement holding screws if I recall, and the resulting issues when they came loose while the watch's chrono functions were being used.

I use my watch's chrono functions very gently--and very sparingly--and they work perfectly. If I needed regular chrono function, I'd take the precaution of a visit to my local watchmaker for a once over.

Don't let what I just wrote spook you. Nowhere near everyone had an issue, it's a terrific watch with a beautiful movement and it's well worth having.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

c'mon and join the club. You may notice that the one you are purchasing has 21 zuan on the dial (which is closer to correct) and probably has a solid case back. There have been a couple of different variants made over the past few years. Open backs, 19 zuan on the dial (which is closer to the original movement), red star, unfilled star, etc. They all have the same movement and at least one ST1901 that was broken down had 23 jewels (zuan) so the dial is just for show. :thumbsup:



















cheers,

gigfy


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

AlbertaTime said:


> I own one and love it. I don't mean "like it"...I mean "love it". I'll never sell it.


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine had a broken click spring when I went to use the chrono pusher. The watch was working 100% when I had bought it. Lysanderxiii in the USA said it was a simple fix, serviced the watch at the time and charged me in Japan a very reasonable amount. I have read of another poster having the same problem, I think. But this small glitch is nothing! The watch is fabulous!


----------

